# can you jump start a 24v lorry from a car??



## daisybe33 (15 April 2011)

As titl ereally

I have been told that you can and that if you connect the + to - on two cars you can jump start a 24v lorry but I'm not convinced and wondered if anyone had managed it??

Thanks


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 April 2011)

You can do it with one high-ish powered car. We jumped an HGV on a Renault Laguna.


----------



## daisybe33 (15 April 2011)

which battery did you attach it to?

Mine has two one sat behind the other.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 April 2011)

Wouldn't have a clue! Sorry lol! I was a mere passanger and a very mice taxi driver got us on our way again in exchange for a couple of tips! Luckily both won!


----------



## MissTyc (15 April 2011)

Jump started my old HGV off a Mondeo ... Drained a clio first, though!


----------



## daisybe33 (15 April 2011)

hmmm I've got a suziki Vitara so it should be o.k

But I couldn't get it to jump start I have a sneaking suspicion my cables might be crap though


----------



## *hic* (15 April 2011)

We do it with two extra vehicles, one across each 12V battery


----------



## Vetwrap (15 April 2011)

I used to with my old diesel Astra, but then diesels have a bigger battery than petrol engined cars, I think


----------



## silverstar (15 April 2011)

I jumped my 3.5 ton off my little Renault Clio.


----------



## fleabittengrey (15 April 2011)

I have done, was an emergency (well, in that I wanted to go hunting and the bloody thing was cold and refusing to play) - but did have to call the AA to rescue the car (petrol focus!) afterwards!!!


----------



## HorseyLyn (15 April 2011)

Yes because it's not like the lorry has a 24v battery, just 2x 12 volts. It's no problem at all  started a Scania HGV truck from Hubbys old job off the Vauxhall Cavalier we had at the time. It had ran down with the night heater accidentally left on all weekend.


----------



## daisybe33 (15 April 2011)

well it wouldn't jump off my car and then got friendly local farmer to try and jump it off a tractor but still wouldn't work so it's going to have to go back to the garage on Monday grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## calon (16 April 2011)

I have done mine several times with my 1900 diesel no prob just leave it chargeing it for 15 20 mins if very flat x


----------



## perfect11s (16 April 2011)

Woa stop right there !!!!!!! get it wrong and there is  a  good chance of personal injury , fire or damage to either vehicle ...  only ever conect to one battery at a time so its 12v to 12v . 
then run the car for about 10 mins   switch off  and swap over to the other batery  run it for a further 10 mins.. then try and start the lorry ...  the other way is to get two 12v baterys not conected to a car!! and put a third jump lead pos to neg  to link the two baterys then the leads to the lorry... IF  you are unsure what you are doing dont risk it.....


----------



## lazybee (16 April 2011)

To make 24v from 12v you need to get two cars or two batteries and connect the them in series.

Connecting batteries in series means the voltage doubles and the amperage stays the same.

You have to connect the positive of battery one to the negative of battery two

then the negative of battery one is the 24v -neg

and the positive of battery two is the 24v +pos

This how my tractor is wired.

You need a friend and an additional jump lead to join the two batteries together.
Hope this helps before you spend money.


----------

